# Hypocycloidal Steam Engine



## RobWilson (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi after a few days deliberation and looking through plans i have decided to build an Epicyclic Steam Engine designed by Bill Reichart.
So far i have just about finishes solid modeling the engine an all seam well, as i go along i will be adding some touches of my own and have fiddled with a few things in the design already , cant help myself. I hope to make a start on the build in the next few days.
Rob


----------



## cobra428 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey Rob,
Love to see that build! I bought those plans a few years back. It's on my build list........someday I'll get to build the stuff I got plans for!! Go for it!
Tony


----------



## RobWilson (Jun 1, 2009)

cobra428  said:
			
		

> Hey Rob,
> Love to see that build! I bought those plans a few years back. It's on my build list........someday I'll get to build the stuff I got plans for!! Go for it!
> Tony


Hi Tony i no what you mean, i think i have enough engine plans for two life times there are too many great engines to build,i still have my Rider Ericsson to finish 
Rob


----------



## Jones (Jun 1, 2009)

That looks like a great engine. There is a very similar engine which is displayed at my local club, but it's called a "hypercycloidal" engine. Has exactly the same crank mechanism... Hypercycloidal sounds better IMO.

Good luck with the build!


----------



## mklotz (Jun 1, 2009)

Technically, hypocycloid is correct. It's the curve generated when one circle rotates on the interior of a larger circle.

http://mathworld.wolfram.com/Hypocycloid.html

An epicycloid results when the smaller circle rotates on the exterior of the larger circle.

http://mathworld.wolfram.com/Epicycloid.html


----------



## RobWilson (Jun 3, 2009)

Jones  said:
			
		

> That looks like a great engine. There is a very similar engine which is displayed at my local club, but it's called a "hypercycloidal" engine. Has exactly the same crank mechanism... Hypercycloidal sounds better IMO.
> 
> Good luck with the build!


Hi Andrew i recon Hypercycloidal sounds better too and i will change the name,cheers for the info Marv;D
Rob


----------



## cobra428 (Jun 11, 2009)

Rob,
Very nice! Now, give up the secret....How did you do those outside radii in the corners ???
Rotary table?
Tony


----------



## RobWilson (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Tony , no secret, CNC ,getting rid off the radius corners so i had square corners took the time.


----------



## PTsideshow (Jun 11, 2009)

Here is another version of that type engine, and Rich has some very good photo's and info.
http://www.stationarysteam.com/cycloid.htm
glen


----------



## cobra428 (Jun 11, 2009)

Rob,
You dog you :big: NO CNC ALLOWED th_rulze stickpoke
Tony


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jun 11, 2009)

cobra428  said:
			
		

> NO CNC ALLOWED th_rulze



Please provide chapter, paragraph, and section number of the offended rule. ;D

For that matter...please direct me to the tome of rules so that I may educate myself. I certainly don't want to break any rule of this very august group. :big:


----------



## cobra428 (Jun 11, 2009)

Zee,
If we let Rob get away with CNC the next thing you know he will be engraving his initials in fancy script and all kinds of fancy "Victorian" stuff on the engine. Being a fellow hand machinist I thought you'd have my back and help me make up some rules Rof}
Tony


----------



## Cedge (Jun 11, 2009)

Okay Rob.... you can use the CNC, but you gotta to keep your eyes closed...(grin). This is an engine design that is steadily rising on my build list. Looks like your project is going to be a "must watch" here.

Steve


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jun 11, 2009)

cobra428  said:
			
		

> Zee,
> If we let Rob get away with CNC the next thing you know he will be engraving his initials in fancy script and all kinds of fancy "Victorian" stuff on the engine. Being a fellow hand machinist I thought you'd have my back and help me make up some rules Rof}
> Tony



Ah...yes yes...you're absolutely right. Apologies.

Rule x: When making 'period' pieces one should be limited to 'period' tools. 

Rule x + 1: Only 'social' rules really matter.

Rule x + 2: Don't listen to 'Zee'.

Rule x + 3: Did I mention 'don't listen to 'Zee'?

Rule x + 4: Thread detours okay. Thread re-routes not okay.

Love this forum. :big:

While typing this I see that 'Cedge' advocates breaking 'x'. Shame shame shame.


----------



## cobra428 (Jun 11, 2009)

Zee
Now your talking Thm: More rules :big:
Tony


----------



## mklotz (Jun 15, 2009)

*Hypo*cycloidal, not hypercycloidal.

Sheesh, what am I going to do with you guys?

epi - outer, outside (think epidermis = outer skin)
hypo - inner, inside, under, beneath (think hypodermic = under the skin)
hyper - excessive (as in hyperactive or hypertension)


----------



## Kermit (Jun 15, 2009)

Rob, I bet you are the man who could answer this.

I haven't been able to find any written reference that answers. The oldtime original alloy called Brass and the one called Bronze. Was it strictly adding tin to make Brass and Zinc if you wanted Bronze?


----------



## PhillyVa (Jun 15, 2009)

Rob,

Your doing a great job...regardless of what Marv says....Sorry Marv interesting points made. Hoist one for yourself.

Regards

Philly


----------



## RobWilson (Jun 15, 2009)

Cheers Philly 


			
				Kermit  said:
			
		

> Rob, I bet you are the man who could answer this.
> 
> I haven't been able to find any written reference that answers. The oldtime original alloy called Brass and the one called Bronze. Was it strictly adding tin to make Brass and Zinc if you wanted Bronze?


Very close Kermit you just have it the other way round, copper + tin = bronze , copper + zinc = brass
Cheers Rob


----------



## Kermit (Jun 15, 2009)

It's an old feeling I haven't had in such a long time.

feeling like a kid in school afraid to ask questions because I even get those wrong... 

 :bow:


----------



## arnoldb (Jun 19, 2009)

Looking very nice so far Rob Thm:

Phew - that rim _just_ fits on the 3-jaw.

Regards, Arnold


----------



## Maryak (Jun 19, 2009)

arnoldb  said:
			
		

> Looking very nice so far Rob Thm:
> 
> Phew - that rim _just_ fits on the 3-jaw.
> 
> Regards, Arnold



I'm with Arnold. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## RobWilson (Jun 19, 2009)

arnoldb  said:
			
		

> Looking very nice so far Rob Thm:
> 
> Phew - that rim _just_ fits on the 3-jaw.
> 
> Regards, Arnold


thanks Bob, Arnold
Yep i just got away with it ,the chuck is 5" and the jaws just cleared the mill bed
Regards Rob


----------



## RobWilson (Jun 19, 2009)

Made the center hub for the flywheel tonight , started by turning down the spru from the casting and ended up with 5" of 1 1/4" dia 
bronze bar, then set up on the mill and milled to 7/8" hex , then drilled and tapped the six fixings for the spokes,back in the lathe to finish and turn a fillet on each end.
Regards Rob


----------



## RobWilson (Jun 19, 2009)

Tomorrow i hope to have the spokes turned and the flywheel built up
Rob


----------



## Cedge (Jun 20, 2009)

Rob...
You've just made me really appreciate the additional stock of brass and aluminum hex bar that I laid in earlier this year....(grin). Looking real good there...

Steve


----------



## RobWilson (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks Steve, i was just faffing about and wanted the hub the same color as the rim  ,
Well i would have liked to be further on with the flywheel, but have had a sting of people at the workshop door, saying those words COULD YOU JUST HAVE A LOOK AT THIS.
Turned up the spokes from 3/8 SS bar NO CNC hand turned
Rob


----------



## RobWilson (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi back again here are some shots of the built up flywheel, i still have the hub to bore , some cleaning up and polishing to do
Regards Rob


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jun 21, 2009)

RobWilson  said:
			
		

> Turned up the spokes from 3/8 SS bar NO CNC hand turned



How?

This is a beautiful work.
The project file got thicker.


----------



## RobWilson (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks Zee
Here is a photo of how,I am not the best at describing how to do things, hope this helps
Regards Rob


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jun 21, 2009)

Those spokes are what...couple inches?
The middle part is what...1.25" or so?

The note said 'move cross slide and top slide'.
That had to be anxiety building and time consuming!

Do you mainly do it by eye?
Use a template?
Had you already done some sanding/polishing before taking the pic?

Sorry for all the questions...but this is a fascinating engine and a beautiful job and I've always wondered about doing curves like that.

Thanks.


----------



## RobWilson (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Zee,
The spokes are 2.125" long , yes i moved the top slide and cross slide together working by eye,i have had plenty of practice its not hard to get them the same it just like wood turning ,the spokes only needed a quick polish after turning, seven spokes one spare in case i bodge one , it took about 2 1/2 hours start to finish.
Regards Rob


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice. Very nice. Thanks.


----------



## arnoldb (Jun 21, 2009)

Rob, that is *seriously* good-looking for a hand-turned job in SS :bow:

Regards, Arnold


----------



## RobWilson (Jun 21, 2009)

arnoldb  said:
			
		

> Rob, that is *seriously* good-looking for a hand-turned job in SS :bow:
> 
> Regards, Arnold


Thanks Arnold, 
I must get round to making a hand turning rest for my myford lathe or a radius tool as it would be a lot quicker.
Regards Rob


----------



## RobWilson (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi , Just trying out photobucket ???
Engine animation


----------



## RobWilson (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi , a bit more bling for the engine,crankshaft finished a three piece construction press fitted together.
Rob


----------



## Maryak (Jun 23, 2009)

Rob,

Very nice crankshaft. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## RobWilson (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks Bob ,
Made a start on the columns tonight , milled up some round bar to 3/8 square ,i had brass square bar but thought SS would make the gears on the engine stand out more, milled a profile on the ends,then made up a tool plate to hold the columns so i could mill the chamfer on them.
i have discovered Photobucket so i will try and do a better job of my posts,the descriptions i will have to work on as i am one off the many blessed with Dyslexia (spell check is my best Friend  )






















There is still some work to do on them and a polish
Regards Rob


----------



## cobra428 (Jun 25, 2009)

Looking Good Rob!
Tony


----------



## RobWilson (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks Tony ;D
Well i managed to get a bit dun on the engine this weekend ,not allot as i was messing with my newly acquired Myford gearbox ;D , the eccentric












Rob


----------



## RobWilson (Jun 30, 2009)

Here are a couple of parts fresh off the mill, the flywheel frame base's, they were milled up from 10mm SS plate.
I still have some holes to drill and tap in them.

















Regards Rob


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jun 30, 2009)

I really like this. I want one.


----------



## RobWilson (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks ZEE .
Hopefully i should be able to put some parts to gether at the weekend so it starts to look like an engine, think i have made a rod for my back as i have allot of polishing to do


----------



## RobWilson (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi a bit more work dun set up flywheel to run true in four jaw then bored the 3/8 hole for crank










started to do some polishing and assembly























and made the widget that carries one of the gears







Rob


----------



## Maryak (Jul 8, 2009)

Rob,

That really looks magnificent. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## cobra428 (Jul 8, 2009)

Rob,
Looking Reeeeeeally good man :bow:
Tony


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 8, 2009)

I had to go back through the thread.
Great stuff.
I can't get over the spokes.
Also the polish.
What material is the base? Can you describe a little your polishing methods?

Thanks.


----------



## RobWilson (Jul 8, 2009)

Many thanks Bob,Tony and ZEE

Zee the base is cast aluminum bronze , i will do my best to describe my polishing method 

here is a quick demo just dun it for you zee hope it helps

fist thing to hand saw off piece of brass OOPS MENT FIRST THING TO HAND SAWN OFF PIECE OF BRASS :-[





first step 6" fully stitched mop with satine 120 grit cut very quick removes rough marks and skin





gives a brushed finish





next a 6" fully stitched mop with i cant read the ladle now but its an intermediate polish for brass





this takes out the next smaller marks







Then a 6" loose mop with well i use jewlers rouge





this really brings up the finish to mirror






this demo took about 5 minutes to polish alot less than to wight up

hope it helps


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow! Thanks Rob. That's great!
So different mops for different grits.
It looks like you take these 'thingies' and apply to the mop...then mop against the part.
What are the 'thingies'? They look like sticks of paste?

Thanks. Really.


----------



## RobWilson (Jul 8, 2009)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Wow! Thanks Rob. That's great!
> So different mops for different grits.
> It looks like you take these 'thingies' and apply to the mop...then mop against the part.
> What are the 'thingies'? They look like sticks of paste?
> ...



I do apologize Zee ,i am really crap at descriptions , thingies' = polishing Soap , yep your correct differant soap and mop for each grit and metal .

Regards Rob


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 8, 2009)

No apologies! I'm the one who should be apologizing...taking your time away from a fantastic engine.

Thanks!!


----------



## PhiberOptix (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi Rob

WOW That is really stunning, 

I had commented on someone else post saying it looked amazing because it was all done in one metal (brass) and it was/is great looking

and now I see your creation and now I like the mix on this one the silver and gold colours just look right together here, together with the workmanship this engine tho not yet complete is a jaw dropper 

keep it up m8 and keep posting as you update

regards
Andy


----------

